# Weather Q



## Guest (Jan 18, 2014)

Hi all!

All you long livers, (in Cyprus), is it true what the news tells, that Cyprus only have got about 3% of normal rainfall in Dec-Jan? Meaning that water situation in summer can be problematic?

Anders


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

You can judge rainfall from reservoir inflows at:

Reservoir Storage - Water Development Department

where you will see that December in particular is well down on last year as is January to date.

I take comfort from the fact that although the reservoir levels are down significantly they are still half full.

As you will see the total inflow each year varies so 1 bad year should not cause a panic.

Pete


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

It has certainly been much dryer so far this winter. However as the reservoirs are still fairly healthy it won't need much rain or snow melt to fill them up.


----------



## die7 (Nov 6, 2012)

*Weather*

Here we go:
Weather Forecast Pissouri - Foreca.com

Sorry for tourists, but great for us!:nod:


----------



## Patg (Jul 19, 2012)

I don't care as long as it only rains at night and the sun continues to shine all day!


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2014)

die7 said:


> Here we go:
> Weather Forecast Pissouri - Foreca.com
> 
> Sorry for tourists, but great for us!:nod:


I think we should be grateful about all rain coming this month. We have had very little this winter and Pissouri council has already warned for possible shortage later

Anders


----------



## buster12 (Oct 9, 2012)

Vegaanders said:


> I think we should be grateful about all rain coming this month. We have had very little this winter and Pissouri council has already warned for possible shortage later
> 
> Anders


So what happened to the de-salination plants that were supposed to overcome this problem?!

David


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

buster12 said:


> So what happened to the de-salination plants that were supposed to overcome this problem?!
> 
> David


The de-salination plants are only brought into play as a last resort as they need power to run them so making water more costly. For now they will be hoping that we still get enough rain to make use of these plants unneccesary.
Paphos is reasonably OK as there is still quite a lot of water in Asprokremnos but Limassol and even more so Larnaca are getting very worried.

Veronica


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

buster12 said:


> So what happened to the de-salination plants that were supposed to overcome this problem?!
> 
> David


As I recall there was one permanent plant built which is kept in mothballs and the other 2 were hired, floating plants and have probably gone.

Desalination is a last resort method to get water as it is so expensive.

Why Pissouri council have announced a scaremongering shortage is a mystery to me, but there again so are some of the other antics of this particular council.

With the main reservoirs still containing 52% of their overall capacity it should be a long time before any shortage talk becomes common. I do understand that a substantial amount of drinking water comes from wells, certainly it does here in Kannaviou despite having the 4th largest reservoir and a brand new water processing plant.

February is a normally rainy month and there is still plenty of time.

Pete


----------



## buster12 (Oct 9, 2012)

PeteandSylv said:


> As I recall there was one permanent plant built which is kept in mothballs and the other 2 were hired, floating plants and have probably gone.
> 
> Desalination is a last resort method to get water as it is so expensive.
> 
> ...


Hello Pete,

You are right about our local council - there is a lot of posturing going on at the moment in connection with internal conflicts ((pm me for detail if you are interested) which may explain some of their antics! I appreciate desalination is expensive but read somewhere that there where now enough permanent plants to supply the island if required? As you say, we still have all of February, and do get rain into March/April so hopefully it won't be a problem. Otherwise we will just have to drink more Keo!

Cheers for now,

David


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Last year we had some torrential downpours at the beginning of May when my son and his fiancé were here so I would not worry at this stage as there is still plenty of time for some good showers.


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2014)

Veronica said:


> Last year we had some torrential downpours at the beginning of May when my son and his fiancé were here so I would not worry at this stage as there is still plenty of time for some good showers.


When we arrived with the ferry 15:th of April last year we were met by a heavy shower in Limassol. After driving thru Europe to Italy in sunny summer weather

Still time
Anders


----------

